
Creators need an immediate connection to what they create - yakshaving
http://yakshaving.net/if-you-are-a-maker-creative-hacker-designer-you-must-watch-this/
======
yakshaving
Why hasn't this idea become more mainstream? It seems to me like many, many
people would benefit from more visual editors like the ones that Bret gave
demos of.

